# NDI Plugin for Audio only



## KBryantmvp (May 30, 2020)

Hello, 
I am trying to transmit my audio only from one PC to another but it's not working. It works if I test it with my laptop's own webcam and I see it on OBS on the other computer but audio only does not work. This is my set up:

1. I have a PC which will send audio to a Mac Pro
2. Mac will be streaming both audio and video to Twitch
3. On my PC, under Tools -> NDI Output settings, I have checked the box for Main Output
4. On my PC, I added a new Audio Source (I have tried with both input and output capture)
5. On my Mac, I added a new NDI source but the sound meter doesn't light up even though it does on my PC

Things that I have tried:
1. Tried to do just the exact opposite of the above: send audio from my Mac to my PC and doesn't work either
2. Yesterday, I tested with a video source (my Mac's webcam) and it worked from my Mac to my PC. Today that doesn't even work, so not sure how I got it really. But anyways, I do not care about video.
3. I gave up after not finding on the web anything useful related to audio only so that's why I am here.

This is the link for my log from my PC's session:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/sys-1DoFzK_FpaCQ
		


Any help would be very much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## rockbottom (May 30, 2020)

It's been awhile since I've used NDI but if memory serves me correctly, the Preview Output doesn't include audio.  When you create your NDI source on the PC you're streaming to, select the Main Output.  You can select Audio Only in the Bandwidth selector/dropdown.


----------



## KBryantmvp (May 30, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> It's been awhile since I've used NDI but if memory serves me correctly, the Preview Output doesn't include audio.  When you create your NDI source on the PC you're streaming to, select the Main Output.  You can select Audio Only in the Bandwidth selector/dropdown.


Do you mean that I won't see any indicator that the audio is being sent? If you mean the box for the Preview Output under NDI Settings, that one I don't have it checked. I have tried to checked it too and add another NDI Source on my Mac but same result.

Also, I have tried to select Audio Only in the Bandwidth dropdown.


----------



## rockbottom (May 30, 2020)

Do you have the NDI Tools installed or just the runtime?


----------



## rockbottom (May 30, 2020)

If you have the NDI Tools, we can troubleshoot easier.


----------



## rockbottom (May 30, 2020)

Some NDI docs that may help.

Jerry's & the boys are starting soon, I'll be signing out soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR4_D6P6Hrc


----------



## KBryantmvp (May 30, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> If you have the NDI Tools, we can troubleshoot easier.


Yes, I installed both, tools and the runtime.

I will check these guides and will let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 1, 2020)

Any luck?

Just an FYI, when you installed the Tools the runtime was part of the install so you didn't need to install the runtime again.


----------



## AgapegamerX (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey guys, any luck? I'm having the same issue


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 22, 2020)

AgapegamerX said:


> Hey guys, any luck? I'm having the same issue



KBryant never responded back so I'm not sure how he made out but I suspect he was able to get NDI working.  

If you're still having trouble after following the guides above, post the OBS logs from the PC's you're using & I'll take a look for you.


----------



## AgapegamerX (Aug 24, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> KBryant never responded back so I'm not sure how he made out but I suspect he was able to get NDI working.
> 
> If you're still having trouble after following the guides above, post the OBS logs from the PC's you're using & I'll take a look for you.


 How can I send you the logs?


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 27, 2020)

Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------

